

4 Spotify invites available - danw

I've got 4 spare spotify invites available. Post an email address here if you would like one.
======
pclark
worth noting its UK/Europe only...

invites:

jmSAPcp73dyK7Rqc

bx3YNDa9E8hc468d

VEuzwXfJsYdqEKVz

------
yan
Spotify is an awesome service and their OS X client is something to marvel at.

~~~
danw
One of the developers of it is the chap behind uTorrent so it's very memory
efficient.

------
velhaven
vih@bluezone.no

